# Alle RoM Server heute ab 11 Uhr Down



## Frankyb (18. März 2009)

Hiho
Bitte nicht vergessen.
Ab 11 Uhr Heute werden alle Server von RoM vom Netz gehen.
Spiele und Forenserver.
Also bitte keine Panik schieben und erst lesen und dann posten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Silberfuchs hat auch dazu was im offiziellem Forum gepostet.
Weil ihr nachher dort nix mehr lesen könnt,kopiere Ich die Meldung von Silberfuchs hierher.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meine Damen und Herren, verehrte Gemeinde von Runes of Magic.

Donnerstag ist es soweit! Runes of Magic startet offiziell!
Die Kobolde bei Frogster und Runewaker haben lange (und unter Einsatz einiger Peitschenhiebe) auf diesen gloreichen Tag hingearbeitet.
Nun werden noch die letzten Zahräder poliert und geölt, die Keilriemen neu bespannt und sämtliche Buffs auf die Hard- und Software der Server gesprochen, damit wir am Donnerstag einen möglichst sauberen Start hinlegen.

Damit Ihr auch wisst, was Euch ab Mittwoch erwartet, bieten wir Euch einen kleinen Leitfaden aus dem großen Buch der Kobolde:

Mittwoch, den 18/03/2009 11:00 werden die Server, sowie Forum & Webseite abgeschaltet, damit wir die nötigen Neustrukturierungen vornehmen können.
Auf den Foren wird somit ein wenig Fühjahrsputz betrieben, damit wir uns beim Start auch angemessen präsentieren können.
Anstelle der Webseite findet Ihr dann einen kleinen grafischen Augenschmaus, bis wir Donnerstag um 10:00 mit Pauken und Trompeten zurück kehren!

Der Runes of Magic Patcher bleibt während der gesamten Zeit aktiv.
Ihr könnt Euch also anfallende Patches schon vorher ziehen.
Ein neuer Client ist also nicht nötig!

Jeder Beta-Tester behält außerdem seine Charaktere.
Wir nehmen keinen Wipe vor, jeder Account bleibt unangetastet und kann am Donnerstag wieder voll ins Abenteuer durchstarten!

Wir bedanken uns an dieser Stelle bei der gesamten Runes of Magic Community und den Beta-Testern. 
Manche von Euch begleiten uns bereits seit der Closed Beta.
Als Danke überreichen wir jedem Charakter einen kompletten Reset der TP, sowie eine Löschung der Schulden von TP & EP.

Für jene unter Euch, die sich vorgenommen hatten, die Tage noch das ein oder andere aus dem Item Shop zu holen:
Wir bieten Euch 30% Rabatt auf alle Diamanten in der Zeit zwischen Mittwoch 11:00 und Donnerstag 10:00!

Das Runes of Magic Team aus aller Welt möchte sich erneut bei Euch für eine großartige Zeit in der Closed und Open Beta bedanken.
Zusammen mit Euren hervorragenden Vorschlägen und brillianten Ideen und Feedbacks habt Ihr uns bei der Erschaffung dieses wunderbaren Spiels deutlich geholfen.

Auf einen erfolgreichen Start von Runes of Magic und großartigen Abenteuern!

Im Namen des gesamten Runes of Magic Teams
Mike "Silberfuchs" Kiefer
Community Manager DE


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also es werden KEINE CHARS gelöscht.

Nur die TP's sowie die schulden an TP's und EP's (Die Ihr beim Tot bekommt) werden zurückgesetzt und gelöscht.
Alles andere bleibt so wie es ist.

In diesem Sinne
Frankyb


----------



## Mystasia (18. März 2009)

/push


----------



## Shariko (18. März 2009)

Gut, dass du die Nachricht von Silberfuchs hier nochmal gepostet hast. Denn es gibt bestimmt genügend Leute, die das noch nicht gelesen haben.
Ab Morgen 10 Uhr geht es dann endlich offiziell los mit "The Rise of the Demon Lord" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardoo (18. März 2009)

sagt ma, kann das spiel was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 isses ne alternative zu wow oder anderen spielen? Gibts nen PvP oder Raidcontent?

würde mir das sonst auch ma gern angucken =)


----------



## Ceset (18. März 2009)

Mardoo schrieb:


> sagt ma, kann das spiel was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es gibt 1000 Threads zu diesem Thema, da wurde alles relevante und noch viel mehr irrelevantes zu dieser Frage schon gesagt.
Grundätzlich ist das Spiel kostenfrei, also probier es einfach aus. Für nen Wow-Zocker ist der einstieg extrem easy, und es macht auf jeden Fall Laune. Ob es langfristig eine Alternative wird sich herausstellen.


----------



## Die Sula (18. März 2009)

Kann es kaum bis morgen erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps. Jetzt nicht wieder OFF Topic


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (18. März 2009)

Freu mich schon auf morgen


----------



## minimitmit (18. März 2009)

och nae
jetzt hab ich schonmal nur 5 stunden inklusive ner lateinarbeit und dann sind se down ....
naja egal; freue mich auf morgen.


----------



## Hitzedrachen (18. März 2009)

Hehe hab mich schon gewundert warum es das offiForum nicht mehr gibt.
Aber das erklärt ja alles.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja.....hauptsache heute Abend kann ich wieder zocken!  Muinin ich komme!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.
Der Trailer der Startseite ist sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## minimitmit (18. März 2009)

heute abend?
ich denk ab 10 uhr morgen frueh ...


----------



## AemJaY (18. März 2009)

du wirst erst Morgen wieder Zocken können.
Die Server sind Down bis Morgen um 10:00Uhr!
Am besten liest du dier einfach den ersten Post durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veged (18. März 2009)

jap, morgen früh um 10 uhr gehen die server wieder online. und vorher hat man noch genug zeit ggf in den nächstbesten laden zu latschen und sich eine box mit zu nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lodrak (18. März 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> heute abend?
> ich denk ab 10 uhr morgen frueh ...



Ja bis Donnerstag denn 18.2.09,bis ca 10:00 uhr


----------



## Hexorio (18. März 2009)

aus 10 uhr wird wieder 18 uhr bestimmt ^^ xD


----------



## Veged (18. März 2009)

hauptsache die offizielle seite resp. forum ist früher online.
der letzte postcount- wert muss eingestellt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t34m4n (18. März 2009)

Mardoo schrieb:


> sagt ma, kann das spiel was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



pvp content gibt es noch nicht wirklich, nur ein ziehmlich ausgefixtes openpvp system, aber es soll dann bald gildenarenen geben
raid content weis ich leider nicht genau


----------



## Fehler 414 (18. März 2009)

Frage hierzu: Wenn ich mich jetzt einloggen möchte kommt die Fehlermeldung: "Ihr Account wurde vom Betreiber gesperrt".
Ist das die normale Standartmeldung nach dem die Server offline sind oder muss ich mich aufregen, dass mein Acc, ohne angabe von Gründen gesperrt wird.?!

vielen Dank & Gruß

ps: Kriegermagier sind kewl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnicoNoco (18. März 2009)

Fehler schrieb:


> Frage hierzu: Wenn ich mich jetzt einloggen möchte kommt die Fehlermeldung: "Ihr Account wurde vom Betreiber gesperrt".
> Ist das die normale Standartmeldung nach dem die Server offline sind oder muss ich mich aufregen, dass mein Acc, ohne angabe von Gründen gesperrt wird.?!
> 
> vielen Dank & Gruß
> ...



Nö ist normal.
Siehe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tini_1234 (18. März 2009)

nur ne frage bin schon vom lesen blind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
muss ich mir noch iwas runterladen von den clients? oder ist das nicht sinnvoll...hab schon account u spiel fleissig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tini_1234 (18. März 2009)

nur ne frage bin schon vom lesen blind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
muss ich mir noch iwas runterladen von den clients? oder ist das nicht sinnvoll...hab schon account u spiel fleissig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fehler 414 (18. März 2009)

UnicoNoco schrieb:


> Nö ist normal.
> Siehe:



danke für die schnelle info^^
ich mag das spiel nämlich echt :> fesselt mich mehr als warhammer... wäre super ärgerlich gewesen wenn mein acc einfach gesperrt worden wäre


----------



## Tardok (18. März 2009)

Wenn du das Spiel sprich den Open Beta Client schon hast, musst du morgen nur nen riiiiesen patch runterladen, was ewig dauern wird, da alle anderen Spieler zeitgleich den selben Patch saugen -.-


----------



## Tini_1234 (18. März 2009)

Tardok schrieb:


> Wenn du das Spiel sprich den Open Beta Client schon hast, musst du morgen nur nen riiiiesen patch runterladen, was ewig dauern wird, da alle anderen Spieler zeitgleich den selben Patch saugen -.-



ich hab bis zum 17.3 glaub ich jedes update. 
guck mal auf dieser seite http://www.exp.de/download.php?id=16082 muss mann da jedes file downloaden?


----------



## Tini_1234 (18. März 2009)

das war die falsche seite sry ;-(

da gibt es fünf clients die runterladen? http://rom.onlinewelten.com/news.php?catid=1 die ist richtig ;-)


----------



## Max der Orc (18. März 2009)

Ist es normal das heute beim Login steht: Dein Account wurde vom Spielebetreiber gelöscht?


----------



## Fehler 414 (18. März 2009)

Max schrieb:


> Ist es normal das heute beim Login steht: Dein Account wurde vom Spielebetreiber gelöscht?



ne is nur bei dir so....
...bei allen andern is der Account nur gesperrt worden.... gelöscht is halt schon übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke :>


----------



## Sofadiva (18. März 2009)

mal ganz naiv nachgehakt, was bedeutet das, ein TP-reset? 

Bin noch pre-n00b, aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben waren die Tp doch Talentpunkte mit denen ich meine Klassenfähigkeiten verbessern konnte, während die EXP also experience-Punkte für den Level meiner Primärklasse ausschlaggebend sind?

In jedem Fall wäre ein reset (= auf 0 zurücksetzen ?) doch eher eine Strafe als eine Belohnung für beta-Tester, wie es Silberfuchs formuliert ?

....daß es da aber auch kein Handbuch gibt!

lg, Sofadiva


----------



## Max der Orc (18. März 2009)

aber ich habe nichts gemacht, keinen beleidigt nichts


----------



## Fehler 414 (18. März 2009)

Sofadiva schrieb:


> mal ganz naiv nachgehakt, was bedeutet das, ein TP-reset?
> In jedem Fall wäre ein reset (= auf 0 zurücksetzen ?) doch eher eine Strafe als eine Belohnung für beta-Tester, wie es Silberfuchs formuliert ?



Der Reset bezieht sich auf die verteilten Punkte. Die Punkte die bereits vergeben wurden werden zurück gesetzt. Wandern also in den Pool der Punkte die noch verteilt werden können. Also wie bei wow, wenn man umsonst seine Skillpunkte neu verteilen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.: Maxderorc, ich glaub du blicksts grad nich so ganz^^. Also erstma ruhig. Du loggst dich ein und bei dir steht "der Account wurde gesperrt". Das ist normal. (Diese Frage wurde schon auf der ersten Seite des Freds geklärt!!!) Da du geschrieben hast "Account wurde gelöscht" und nicht nachgelesen hast hab ich halt nicht direkt geschrieben das das normal ist. Einfach den Fred vorher durchlesen bevor man postet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumal dieser jetzt nich grad sehr viele Posts hat.
Also: Alles normal, morgen gehts weiter 

Gruß


----------



## Burmar (18. März 2009)

TP Reset bedeutet, dass Deine gesammelten/erreichten TP Punkte verfügbar bleiben, Du diese jedoch neu verteilen musst.

Sprich, wenn Du Dich verskillt hast - was ja auch aufgrund diverser Änderungen zuletzt versehentlich der Fall sein kann - Du Deine Fähigkeiten neu zuteilen kannst.

Somit sehr wohl ein Goodie!


----------



## Max der Orc (18. März 2009)

Ihr habt alle gesperrt bei euch stehen oder


----------



## Sofadiva (18. März 2009)

Ui, das ging ja schnell mit den Antworten! Vielen Dank! Wieder was dazugelernt :-) 

....ein wenig schlauer und mit freundlichem Winken, 

Sofadiva

PS. kennt einer irgendeine Quelle Informationen das Gameplay betreffend? Hab sooooooo viele Fragen und möchte keine Foren zuspammen. Klar hilft die Suchfunktion etwas aber da das Spiel zum einen noch neu ist und ich zum anderen meine Suchbegriffe zu umständlich formuliere finde ich meist nichts...


----------



## Fehler 414 (18. März 2009)

Max schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle gesperrt bei euch stehen oder



jo

versuchs einfach nochmal. Evtl hast du dich halt einfach verlesen


----------



## Max der Orc (18. März 2009)

Jo habe ich, war so entsetzt und dann habe ich nicht mehr so auf den Text geachtet, ich liebe nämlich RoM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wann kann man eigentlich die Die CD kaufen? und welche extras sind da drin


----------



## Tini_1234 (18. März 2009)

hat es nen sinn die clients 1-5 runterzuladen? bin ja auch noch ein ROM anfänger ^^


----------



## Fehler 414 (18. März 2009)

Tini_1234 schrieb:


> hat es nen sinn die clients 1-5 runterzuladen? bin ja auch noch ein ROM anfänger ^^



laut diversen Aussagen, nein. 
Habe es aber nicht selbst ausprobiert. Wer die aktuelle Beta Version hat, braucht das warscheinlich nicht wirklich


----------



## Tini_1234 (18. März 2009)

okay danke dann heisst es nur warten  bis morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mit der letzten version von 17.3 ist somit alles da was ich brauche ?


----------



## der_era (18. März 2009)

Freu mich tierisch auf Morgen, go Frogster Go!


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (18. März 2009)

Hmm thx fürs Posten^^
Hab gerade fertig gepatcht... habs noch ned gespielt und wollte grad und "Acc gesperrt" meldung oder so^^
dann mal morgen zooocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexorio (18. März 2009)

Tini_1234 schrieb:


> das war die falsche seite sry ;-(
> 
> da gibt es fünf clients die runterladen? http://rom.onlinewelten.com/news.php?catid=1 die ist richtig ;-)




da steht ja  
Wenn ihr euch die knapp fünf GB bereits heute zieht, seid ihr morgen pünktlich zum Start des Spiels einsatzbereit

mein RoM ordner hat aber nur 4,09 GB ^^ ich denke mal das auf diesem client der patch für morgen schon drauf ist (ist nur eine vermutung)


----------



## Burmar (18. März 2009)

Wenns der Patch 1822 ist, dann dürftest Du ready sein ... obwohl lt. Page wird der erst eben auf den Servern eingespielt

https://twitter.com/RoM_DE


----------



## Tini_1234 (18. März 2009)

verwirrt verwirrt bin ich jetzt, kenn mich bald gar nicht mehr aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab vor ca. 2 wochen begonnen zu spielen, so und was brauch ich dann für morgen noch um mittags loszustarten 
mag ja nicht nerven  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexorio (18. März 2009)

nur den neuen patch / die neuen patchs

woohoo 100. beitrag ^^


----------



## Luha (18. März 2009)

Hexorio schrieb:


> nur den neuen patch / die neuen patchs
> 
> woohoo 100. beitrag ^^




Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dann braucht man nicht mal das spiel zu kaufen?


----------



## Burmar (18. März 2009)

Luha schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dann braucht man nicht mal das spiel zu kaufen?



Ja, stimmt ... kann kostenlos downgeloaded werden!


----------



## wix0r (18. März 2009)

Jo habe ich, war so entsetzt und dann habe ich nicht mehr so auf den Text geachtet, ich liebe nämlich RoM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wann kann man eigentlich die Die CD kaufen? und welche extras sind da drin 

hi hab da mal nen link wo man nachlesen kann was in der box drin ist. (z.B. ein Reittier und ein paar rüstungen für die ersten lvl)

[post="0"]Click me![/post]"]http://www.krawall.de/web/Runes_of_Magic/news/id,34590/s,,[/post]

mfg wix0r


----------



## wix0r (19. März 2009)

Hi, 
gleich gehts los xD
der timer auf der HP rockt xD

kleine frage auf buffed werden die server als online angezeigt aber wenn man versucht einzuloggen kommt man immer nur bis zum selben punkt wie wenn sie off sind. hat das was mit buffed zu tun?? oder ist das so gewollt von RoM ??

mfg wix0r


----------



## Killer316 (19. März 2009)

Das wurde einfach nur nicht geupdated von buffed.
Um 10 Uhr sind alle wieder online.


----------



## Sarinja (19. März 2009)

Killer316 schrieb:


> Das wurde einfach nur nicht geupdated von buffed.
> Um 10 Uhr sind alle wieder online.




Fehlt nur der neue Server noch ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wix0r (19. März 2009)

geht ihr auf den neuen server oder bleibt ihr auf euere alten??


----------



## Sarinja (19. März 2009)

wix0r schrieb:


> geht ihr auf den neuen server oder bleibt ihr auf euere alten??



alten sonst sind die dias weg.... :/


----------



## wix0r (19. März 2009)

jup jup werd ich auch bleiben. naja noch ne knappe halbe stunde dann koennen wir wieder rocken xD


----------



## Sarinja (19. März 2009)

bin enttäuscht wenn das wirklich der release patch war so klein, naja aber erstmal abwarten und erst wieder meckern wenn die lags noch da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber werde neuen Char anfangen , tank......als zweitklasse mhm noch ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serol (19. März 2009)

wix0r schrieb:


> der timer auf der HP rockt xD



Was fürn Timer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     Ich seh keinen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wix0r (19. März 2009)

wenn du auf www.runesofmagic.de gehst dann steht nicht mehr release am 19.3 um 10uhr da sondern noch 19:54 minuten


----------



## Dragoon187 (19. März 2009)

Eben hat der Updater noch was kleines runtergeladen also ich bin jetzt bei version:2.0.2.1822  wars das? sind ja nur noch 15 Minuten ....kommt da noch was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serol (19. März 2009)

bei mir steht da imma noch 10:00 Uhr .....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da wollt ich es grade wie an sylvester machen und den Korken knallen lassen aber nix da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnicoNoco (19. März 2009)

Dragoon187 schrieb:


> Eben hat der Updater noch was kleines runtergeladen also ich bin jetzt bei version:2.0.2.1822 wars das? sind ja nur noch 15 Minuten ....kommt da noch was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hoffen wir es. Zumindest hab ich gehofft dass der Loginscreen jetzt
etwas anders aussieht als bisher ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarinja (19. März 2009)

bei mir ist der kasten nu ganz graus, steht garnix mehr da


----------



## Sarinja (19. März 2009)

UnicoNoco schrieb:


> Hoffen wir es. Zumindest hab ich gehofft dass der Loginscreen jetzt
> etwas anders aussieht als bisher ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja wenn nochwas kommen sollte ist da nix mit um 10 spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serol (19. März 2009)

ich bin mal gespannt wie die neue HP aussehen wird.


----------



## Luha (19. März 2009)

Ich denke da wird sich nicht viel ändern...


----------



## Serol (19. März 2009)

also neues design etc. hamse versprochen.... mal schauen^^


----------



## Luha (19. März 2009)

sollte ja nur noch 60 sec gehen =)))


----------



## dd2ren (19. März 2009)

1 minute noch also jetzt sollten die mal Gas geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragoon187 (19. März 2009)

Naja ich dachte ich werde mit dem RoM song begrüßt beim einloggen aber der is wohl nur beim Box-Set dabei ^^
Song


----------



## dd2ren (19. März 2009)

also bei mir geht noch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarinja (19. März 2009)

"Dein Account wurde vom Spielbetreiber gesperrt" Oo


----------



## Luha (19. März 2009)

wie ist das eigentlich wenn man das box set hat... muss man dan den client neu installieren oder kann man nen cod eingeben?


----------



## Vervane (19. März 2009)

man man man jetzt ist es schon 2 Minuten nach 10 und ich komm immer noch nicht rein XD


----------



## Sarinja (19. März 2009)

alle eingeloggt?.......loginserver crash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystasia (19. März 2009)

bleibt man ruhig ! 
ich denke selbst wenn die Server erst um 11 Laufen ist es fair den Usern gegenüber.
Und das der FinalPatch so klein war hat bestimmt mehrere Gründe.


----------



## Serol (19. März 2009)

L A S S T  M I C H  R E I N !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

rofl...... ^^


----------



## Esorin (19. März 2009)

Oh mein Gott.  Wenn das beim Einloggen kommen würde dann hätte ich immer einen Lachkrampf.  Wer sich diesen Song ausgesucht hat bei Frogster muss Drogen genommen haben.

Mfg


----------



## Mourist (19. März 2009)

Jaja die RoM "Suchties" könnens nich abwarten....
Ok ich auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber is doch klar das sowas ncih am anfang direkt funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abwartenund Tee trinken.... Oder Kaffee..^^


----------



## dd2ren (19. März 2009)

man ist ja neugierig . aber ich kann warten .. zumindest sollten die mal eine info auf die page hämmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serol (19. März 2009)

Mystasia schrieb:


> Und das der FinalPatch so klein war hat bestimmt mehrere Gründe.



ich denke mal stark das der patch davor der ca. 300 mb gross war jetzt erst mit dem kleinen von heute benutzt werden kann.

So erklär ich mir das.


----------



## Killer316 (19. März 2009)

Ihr habt doch wohl nicht alle im Ernst gedacht, dass es um Punkt 10 Uhr losgeht oder? oO

Ist doch klar und mich störts auch nicht, gibt andere Sachen im Leben und weitaus schlimmere, auch wenn ich auch gerne zocken würde ;D!


----------



## Mystasia (19. März 2009)

Serol schrieb:


> ich denke mal stark das der patch davor der ca. 300 mb gross war jetzt erst mit dem kleinen von heute benutzt werden kann.
> 
> So erklär ich mir das.




jop


----------



## Sarinja (19. März 2009)

dd2ren schrieb:


> man ist ja neugierig . aber ich kann warten .. zumindest sollten die mal eine info auf die page hämmern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhm mhm nichtmal ins forum kommt von ja...


----------



## Vervane (19. März 2009)

na ja so n bissel Verspätung seh ich net so tragisch =)


----------



## Mourist (19. März 2009)

Geht doch alles^^ ich bin drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bleeze (19. März 2009)

Ich finde es auch etwas komisch dass ich nur einen anscheind sogar relativ kleinen Patch runtergeladen haben.


----------



## Centralinho (19. März 2009)

Mourist schrieb:


> Geht doch alles^^ ich bin drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


me2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amor (19. März 2009)

oh man alle server übervoll also wen es bissel länger dauert mit einlogen server sind zurzeit übervoll aber alle server sind on


----------



## dd2ren (19. März 2009)

keine neuen klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hmm


----------



## SirTalas (19. März 2009)

Wie? Ihr seids drin? Mein Account ist zwar nimmer "gesperrt" - aber ich komm bis jetzt nur zum Laden der Serverliste.

Vieles von dem was mit dem eigendlichen Spielstart kommen sollte, wurde schon in den letzten Patches übertragen. Z.b. die neue Spielewelt. Aber wird nun halt erst freitgeschaltet.
Ansich auch gut so, so wird der Server nicht durch millionen Updates gleich mal zerschossen ;-)


----------



## Bleeze (19. März 2009)

Hm da haste wohl auch wieder Recht^^
So jetz erstma nm Group suchen =P


----------



## fruddos (19. März 2009)

toll habe alles richtig eingegeben und er sagt account oder passwort falsch was ist das den


----------



## Thedynamike (19. März 2009)

Bei mir hats grad auch einwandfrei geklappt.
Der Releasepatch war vllt. in 2min unten, sonderlich groß mit sonderlich kann er ja nicht gewesen sein.
Na jedenfalls gehts wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

